# Help/Ideas for Finn?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What were Gus' first symptoms Jill?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Finn--prayers and good thoughts going out to him for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

They were sudden onset? Ticks carry more than Lyme. I'd retest for it as it's possible to get a false read. Don't know my drugs, is this an antibiotic they have him on? HAve they checked for Rocky Mt. spotted or ehrlichiosis?

I hope they can find out what is wrong. : (

This seems like an "illness" not a joint/bone thing.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Could be Ehrlichia, or a slipped disc. Have they checked for Lepto?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My vet says the antibiotic doxycycline would cover all the tick infections and she gave him a big dose 200mg 2x a day- a little more thaan 10mg/kg. He has been taking it since last Saturday morning.

Kasie, my college roommate who is a vet, thinks he has something I never heard of from the little animal bite- immune mediated polyarthritis(???):http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...hout-si/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/152657

My vet is worried about ruling out osteosarcoma, and I am wishing I'd let her take radiographs- I was so sure the doxy would kick it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Could be Ehrlichia, or a slipped disc. Have they checked for Lepto?


Lepto is a good idea. He was vaccinated against it, but I guess there are a ton of strains? He did respond to the IV antiobiotics so maybe that is it? I'm pretty scared by now. I dont know anything about slipped discs in dogs - what are the signs?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A bad disc is the same in dogs as it is in humans. Symptoms can range from mild discomfort to an inability to move or anywhere in between. In some cases a veterinary chiropractic adjustment can provide temporary relief, but it isn't a permanent fix.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill, I'm so sorry to hear Finn's not feeling well.
Please keep us updated and we will all send out good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jill, the aricle on Polyarthritis covered a majority of Finn's symptoms, doesn't it? Diagnosis and treatment appear difficult/complicated, as with nearly ALL autoimmune-mediated diseases....but prognosis is good.

I looked at some Lupus erythematosus articles too...not as good a fit as IPA but worth the ANA bloodwork to rule it out. And a urine sample to test for protein spill.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2475

With tick born dx...do the circulating 'bugs' stay at a constant level or do they rise and fall? I might ask to repeat it...

I can tell you are extremely worried and I would be twice as bad. Good that you're seeing an Orthopod tomorrow. Know that I'll keep researching and reading and I'll share anything that might be of help.

Poor Finn, the attitude change would be the worst part for me. The Rimadyl doesn't help at all? What about Metacam?

Hang in there, we're all thinking of you both with hopes that poof! all will be better ASAP.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry Finn is not feeling well. We will keep you both in our prayers. Give him a big hug from us and please let us know how you make out at the vets.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jill, the animal bite really stood out to me. I don't know what Lepto's symptoms are but I think they happen much faster (maybe vomiting/diarrhea?)
The polyarthritis makes more sense. Does your vet know about the bite? I sure hope you can find out fast. This is very scary and a ten pound weight loss in a week!
Prayers for sweet Finnie!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Jill, sounds like we've both had a rough week. I don't have any suggestions, but wanted to say that I hope you get to the bottom of this soon and that I can sympathize. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way. Feel better soon Finn.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Jill, I'm so sorry you and Finn have to deal with this. I have no ideas or advice, just good wishes and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So sorry Jill, I am sure you are coming unglued. Sounds like you have gotten some good ideas here from people and knowing that you are seeing a specialist tomorrow is good, but I know today will feel like a week. Meggie and I are sending good vibes and hoping for the best.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That bite seems like the most likely culprit. There are plenty of bacteria that don't respond to doxycycline, so maybe it's time to try a different profile. The polyarthritis is so scary too. Osteosarcoma sounds unlikely to me, since he's affected in multiple limbs. Doesn't osteo usually start out in a single place?

To answer an earlier question about Gus: his symptoms were lethargy, loss of appetite, and swollen lymph nodes, followed by skin lesions and blindness.

Lymphomas uniformly present with swollen lymph nodes, and that wasn't in the Dr. House list of symptoms, so it seems unlikely that Finn has anything similar to what Gus did. Gus is the only dog in their immediate gene pool to have come down with his version of lymphoma (cutaneous panniculitis-like T-cell lymphoma).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Another thought: the simpler, less coincidental explanations are usually the right ones. Finn was bitten by a groundhog and the next day developed what appears to be an infection, right? So that's the theory I'm putting my money behind.

What antibiotics has he been on so far, and what was he on the day before he improved significantly?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jill said his CBC was OK, though. Wouldn't we see a typical rise in WBC's if it was an infection? I've searched all through diseases (though it's all pretty general info) from small wild animal bites...not any one clicks, yet. Even thought early stages of Tetanus...but it doesn't fit. And the polyarthritis syndromes are so difficult to diagnose, yet his symptoms fit. Possibly the IPA developed secondarily to another assault on his immune system from the bite or even a viral infection....
Hugs, Finn...and Jill. Like Tippy said, think Occam's Razor....the simplest explanation is often correct.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

kgiff said:


> Hey Jill, sounds like we've both had a rough week. I don't have any suggestions, but wanted to say that I hope you get to the bottom of this soon and that I can sympathize. I'll be sending positive thoughts your way. Feel better soon Finn.


Is Riot all better? That was pretty scary too- it's the not knowing what is wrong part that is hard. 

Tango went to have a slumber party with Aunt Brooke and her buddy Fenway so Finn can have a little peace(which was good advice from LibertyME). He's really hobbling, and the rimadyl just doesnt seem to have any impact- 100mg is all I dare to give him. I can't imagine what is wrong so suddenly as he's been on top of his game all spring and summer, so fit and in bloom. Now he can't even walk a few steps to the kitchen. I'm baffled.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Moverking, you are incredible at this kind of research, and I never would have found this article. Thanks, I read it with interest and it will help me go as an informed participant tomorrow morning. It's hard for me to envision tough-boy Finn having something like this, but I will take anything over osteosarcoma. The reason I'm worried about that is bc he has a swelling the size of a lacrosse ball in the groove above his hip that wasnt there last week. It's been 7 days, and actually i was calm for the first 3 or 4, thinking it was either lyme or his crazy squirrel-chasing dashing around the woods, but now I'm feeling knots in my stomach. 



moverking said:


> Jill, the aricle on Polyarthritis covered a majority of Finn's symptoms, doesn't it? Diagnosis and treatment appear difficult/complicated, as with nearly ALL autoimmune-mediated diseases....but prognosis is good.
> 
> I looked at some Lupus erythematosus articles too...not as good a fit as IPA but worth the ANA bloodwork to rule it out. And a urine sample to test for protein spill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts coming from our house. I'll be anxious to hear what you find our tomorrow. Hope you come home with a plan of action. Feel better sweet boy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Jill, I'm sory for you and Finn! I think the rodent bite has got to have something to do with it, too. Can you try tramadol for pain? It worked with Abby when rimadyl did not. I hope the ortho doc has some ideas! I don't know what that lump could be from unless he got a shot in that spot? Whatever bacteria this is, it will respond to something soon!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Poor Finn...hope you get to the bottom of this soon and he's on the road to recovery quickly.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just a nib-nose, Jill .
Maybe the lump could be a seroma like someone's puppy had last week...from a hard bump.
Try to untie the stomach knots....I can imagine how hard that would be. Maybe try a little massage with Finn if the Rimadyl isn't working.
Have any pure chamomile tea bags? If he has any appetite, try sprinkling a bag in his food....disguise with something taste tempting.
I'll be using it with my two over the 4th...let's them be less anxious and rest.
Thinking of you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill,

While I agree with Brian about the bite being a likely culprit, my 64 pound golden, Casey, just got off 300 mg 2/day of Doxie for Lyme and Ehrlichiosis for 6 weeks. The high dosage made him queasy so I was giving him Pepcid AC 1/2 to 1 our before dosing. He took over 3 weeks before he started feeling better and the final 10 days was on another antibiotic for a wound. 

Good luck at the vets, and know we are thinking of you.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Finn have to deal with this. It is so stressful when our dogs are sick. I hate the feeling of helplessness, wanting to help them so much but being fairly powerless. I am sending thoughts of peace and healing your way.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Jill,
You both are in our prayers.
Barbara


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Jill. I'm so sorry to hear about Finn. I wish I could help out researching but I'm in a place right now where my Internet connection is pretty poor so I'm limited with what I can do. I wish I could help more. I agree with what others have said about the bite under the eye being the most likely culprit. I hope you get some answers soon. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Poor Finny! I hate this for you, Jill. I'm so sorry I can't help, but I agree that the rodent is probably the culprit. I hope you are able to run more tests and get to the bottom of things. Have you tried a cold compress just to comfort him?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Jill,
> 
> While I agree with Brian about the bite being a likely culprit, my 64 pound golden, Casey, just got off 300 mg 2/day of Doxie for Lyme and Ehrlichiosis for 6 weeks. The high dosage made him queasy so I was giving him Pepcid AC 1/2 to 1 our before dosing. He took over 3 weeks before he started feeling better and the final 10 days was on another antibiotic for a wound.
> 
> Good luck at the vets, and know we are thinking of you.


This is so encouraging. Doxy is such a magic medicine sometimes that we don't give it enough time before we worry about other things.

Finn's not getting any dairy products at all is he? They can interfere with doxy.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Jill. I manged to do a bit of research and came up with a couple of interesting possibilities. First, I found an article that said gopher/rodent bites can cause cellulitis in any part of the body. Maybe this is what the hip swelling could be??? Also, these wild rodents are also famous for carrying rabies and monkeypox. Rabies I think is unlikely, but the monkeypox article described many of Finn's symptoms including the bumps on his face. The monkeypox article pertained to humans so I'm reaching a bit here going on the assumption canines would be similar, but I thought it was worth mentioning just in case. Here is the link to that article:
http://www.medicinenet.com/monkeypox/article.htm


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been thinking about this all day...my gut still says TBD, even though my head wants to connect it to the rodent bite. Have Ehrlichiosis and Anaplasmosis been ruled out? I just want so badly for the doxy to click in and for Finn to rebound.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and Finn and sending good thoughts and prayers to you both! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow morning and you are able to get some answers!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jill.
I dont have any ideas on what it could be but know that I am saying a prayer for Finn and you that the vet can find the cause to get him feeling better. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Doodle said:


> Hi Jill. I manged to do a bit of research and came up with a couple of interesting possibilities. First, I found an article that said gopher/rodent bites can cause cellulitis in any part of the body. Maybe this is what the hip swelling could be??? Also, these wild rodents are also famous for carrying rabies and monkeypox. Rabies I think is unlikely, but the monkeypox article described many of Finn's symptoms including the bumps on his face. The monkeypox article pertained to humans so I'm reaching a bit here going on the assumption canines would be similar, but I thought it was worth mentioning just in case. Here is the link to that article:
> http://www.medicinenet.com/monkeypox/article.htm


If Finn has Monkeypox from the gopher/groundhog/mole(?) that lives under our stables and has a tunnel network to rival the NYC subway system, that will be one for the storybooks. Finny has been chasing it for years now, but he actually came within a hair's breadth of catching it so it bit him right under the eye and then scooted down its tunnel. The vet is an hour away, so I'm leaving now with high hopes but fears too. Thanks everyone for the ideas and research. it is very helpful to be able to understand what the vet says/means.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> I've been thinking about this all day...my gut still says TBD, even though my head wants to connect it to the rodent bite. Have Ehrlichiosis and Anaplasmosis been ruled out? I just want so badly for the doxy to click in and for Finn to rebound.


There's no incusion matter in his white blood cells now, so my regular vet rules out anaplasmosis from the slide. She took a PCR test sample for Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, which a ton of dogs here have this summer, and I am not sure about erlichiosis. He has all the hallmark, typical symptoms of some yucky tick thing, but not the kaqb evidence or the response expected to the doxy. I have lots of confidence in Dr. Gauger today to get on the right track. This is day 8- too long. My regular vet tends to give 5 possibilities more than one diagnosis. . .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Best of Luck Jill and Finn....fingers crossed and anxioulsy waiting your return...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope to hear good news when you return. Prayers for sweet Finn.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Good luck, Finn!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

so sorry to hear this...my thoughts and prayers are with you and Finn...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck Finn, we are thinking and praying that it is something easily fixed.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thoughts for Jill and Finn today - I hope you can get to the bottom of all this and on to a cure. Will be anxiously looking for an update.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Jill. Just checking in to see how you and Finn are and how the vet visit went.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thinking of you...hoping all is well....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope you find an answer today and Finn (and you) can start feeling better! It's so nice that so many people here have pitched in and done some research to try to help. There is so much knowledge here (it made me realize I know nothing about TBD)...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking of you both and sending heaps of hope for Finn's quick rebound!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry Finn is not feeling well. I just caught up with this thread...prayers and best wishes that the Dr gives you a definitive diagnosis and Finn is back to his old healthy self very soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anxious for an update. You have been in my thoughts and prayers all morning.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Jill. Just checking in on you and Finn and hoping everything went well at the vets this morning!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, Thank you so much for checking on Finn and me, for your good ideas and research. We just got hmoe, but we have pretty good news and a very concrete problwm

Finn has inflammation in his spine from bacteria (from the animal bite,probably), and the sudden lump is infection, not cancer. He was xrayed from head to toe while asleep on a nice morphine and twiglight cocktail, and had inflammation of membranes that protect his spinal cord and a little degeneration of the bone ibetween two vertabrae.

He has no autoimmune issues, no tick issues, no cancer,and his hips and elbows are beautiful even though he's been beating them up for years with his crazy antics. With antibiotics & antiinflammatories and 14 full days off from our usual hikes and adventures, he should make a full recovery. 

I am very glad I took him before anymore time went by, and grateful for everyone's support.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great news Jill! I have been waiting to hear. Did the doc switch antibiotic? I knew it was that dang rodent.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, yes, he did switch. He was really, really good. He eliminated joint issues in ten seconds with a physical exam. Commented that beside the lameness, Finn hunched up his back, and zeroed in on his spine in about five minutes. I also liked that he could eliminate so many possibilities very fast with xrays&blood tests- boom, diagnosis today instead of a month of it could be this or it could be that..


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lol, yes, he did switch. He was really, really good. He eliminated joint issues in ten seconds with a physical exam. Commented that beside the lameness, Finn hunched up his back, and zeroed in on his spine in about five minutes. I also liked that he could eliminate so many possibilities very fast with xrays&blood tests- boom, diagnosis today instead of a month of it could be this or it could be that..


Worth every cent, I daresay. What did he/she prescribe for pain and what antibiotic? Anything to do for the lump, or just wait for it to go down on its own? Give Finn a big hug for being such a good boy. 

How shall we get the rodent? Trap?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

what a weight lifted from your shoulders....I know he is far from declared 'healthy' but such a gosh darned relief....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never seen an animal in such pain as when Cody had disc/spinal issues. His wasn't infection, and was treated with rest and massive doses of pain meds/antiinflammatories. Even so he laid on his bed for days with me helping him to go out every 3-4 hrs. So I'm so glad that Finn has a diagnosis and can get on the healing track. Give him lots of lovin from his Dallas friends....... it's so hard when they are hurting, but such a relief to know what it is and that it's being treated.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a relief! Stupid little animal anyway! What exactly was it? I'm a little concerned now because a family of woodchuck (s? plural?) has settled in to the old fox den in my front yard. At least I am pretty sure they are woodchuck-cute as the dickens and the birds/rabbits/ squirrels/farm cats are not bothered by them as they were by the fox-darn it.

Anyway-was it a woodchuck bite?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Hooray!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Yay!!! I'm SO glad!!! I was checking over and over. Feel better soon Finn!!!!

What happened? Did he get bitten??


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

poor guy - Faith sends healing smooches


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Great news!!! I'm so happy for a postive outcome. Now Finn, you listen to your Mom and lay low for a couple of weeks to heal, ok?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Great news Jill, glad your mind can be put to ease and Finn will be feeling better soon!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray for a solution! Now put that antic energy towards recovery, my whitefaced friend.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Finn is really hurting- he looks like an overangulated german shepherd dog in the back and is just laid low. It's hard to watch, but yet I am ultra relieved. Bacteria in your spine can't be good, but it's so much more concrete and clear.

My mom found Grampa Joe's Have-A-Heart trap in the basement, so now I have to figure out what groundhogs/woodchuck/Gophers eat. Clearly, I have read way too much Charlotte's Web and Wind In The Willows bc I swear I thought it was kind of nice sharing the yard with that fat guy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Poor Finn is really hurting- he looks like an overangulated german shepherd dog in the back and is just laid low. It's hard to watch, but yet I am ultra relieved. Bacteria in your spine can't be good, but it's so much more concrete and clear.
> 
> My mom found Grampa Joe's Have-A-Heart trap in the basement, so now I have to figure out what groundhogs/woodchuck/Gophers eat! Clearly, I have read way too much Charlotte's Web and Wind In The Willows bc I swear I thought it was kind of nice sharing the yard with that fat guy.


My parents used to bait the groundhog traps with apples and carrots, and they never failed to come up full.

I have to say, given that Finn is a blood relative, that I'd be more inclined to have you purchase a shotgun, and I'm definitely usually in the Wind in the Willows camp.

What are they doing for him? Heavy duty targeted antibiotics?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what wonderful, wonderful news!! I'm sooo happy for you and Finn!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

poor Finn... hope he gets relief ( and improved posture) soon.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So glad to hear a definitive answer...I hope he starts feeling better quickly, now that he's on the proper meds. 

I don't know if a 'have a heart' trap will work unless you transplant the rodents MANY MILES away...we have a beaver family in our neighborhood has been moved to new living quarters for each of the last 3 years now (DNR)...yet they keep finding their way back here...your little guys might find their way home too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> So glad to hear a definitive answer...I hope he starts feeling better quickly, now that he's on the proper meds.
> 
> I don't know if a 'have a heart' trap will work unless you transplant the rodents MANY MILES away...we have a beaver family in our neighborhood has been moved to new living quarters for each of the last 3 years now (DNR)...yet they keep finding their way back here...your little guys might find their way home too.


I hear that. My dad used to transport them over seven miles away, and they seemed to find their way back after a month or two. He started saying he would "take them for a swim," but he never actually drowned one. He just kept taking them to the county wilderness park and letting them go and then just recycling them again when they came back.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are they seriously rodents? Are you pulling my leg, or will he really try to come back? He has some pretty elaborate tunnels, including one super-annoying one that actually cracked the pavement in the driveway. He is very cute though, but now he has to go.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry Jill, but dear groundhog has to go. Yes, he is a rodent. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog

If you fill in the tunnels that might send him packing.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Are they seriously rodents? Are you pulling my leg, or will he really try to come back? He has some pretty elaborate tunnels, including one super-annoying one that actually cracked the pavement in the driveway. He is very cute though, but now he has to go.


Yup, they're rodents, and yup they do come back from serious distances. I'm not kidding, I'm afraid.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So glad Finn is on the mend though it sounds like he is feeling pretty tough. Snuggles and hugs to the boy. Also glad you have relief from the "what ifs..."

Sorry your old whistle pig is to blame - I tend toward a soft spot for them too. They can be very destructive with the digging. Hope you find a humane way to relive yourself of him. Maybe you local wildlife officers would have a suggestion?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you found out the cause of his problem. That stupid rodent needs to go. Hopefully the meds will work and he will back to his happy go lucky self playing and running.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, I just found this thread and my heart was in my throat until I discovered that you have an answer. Spinal issues hurt like the dickens (says one "spinal" Finn's mom to another), so I hope the vet gave you some good pain meds for your boy. You've probably already been told, but keeping him from moving much at all will help the healing. Wishing Finn a speedy recovery and you a good night's sleep....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Probably teeth bacteria from the bite (and I wonder if the swelling was a bite area too??? Close to the spine...) travelled and settled in the membrane surrounding the spinal cord. They didn't do a spinal tap did they...able to diagnose from their extensive testing is wonderful.
I'm almost as relieved as you...

I'm with Brian on having a friend with a shotgun visit. I'm a mush, but this isn't a safe ongoing situation. Go away for the afternoon...

Or, and in honor of July 4th...you could purchase a few M-80's or mortars, place in a tunnel,* light fuse and get away*....the percussion will drive him out and help collapse the tunnel. And besides, it's patriotic:

And in honor of both you and Brian's poetic eloquence...this fav came to mind:

*"One, two! One, two! and through and through
The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
He left it dead, and with its head
He went galumphing back.

"And hast thou slain the Jabberwock?
Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!"
He chortled in his joy."*​


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I like the patriotic plan, and it doesn't actually kill him


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

moverking said:


> Probably teeth bacteria from the bite (and I wonder if the swelling was a bite area too??? Close to the spine...) travelled and settled in the membrane surrounding the spinal cord. They didn't do a spinal tap did they...able to diagnose from their extensive testing is wonderful.
> I'm almost as relieved as you...
> 
> I'm with Brian on having a friend with a shotgun visit. I'm a mush, but this isn't a safe ongoing situation. Go away for the afternoon...
> ...


Yeah, I wonder if the groundhog got him on the hip where that bump started up. 

I don't know if M-80s are legal in Maine, but she could probably bop over to New Hampshire for some artillery.

And I love the Carroll quote.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Moverking, love the M-80 idea. I can tell you from experience that M-80s will blow a LOT of water out of an inground swimming pool Jill, if you opt for a Have-A-Heart trap, take fat boy at least ten miles away. I swore to hubby that a squirrel we kept trapping was back the next day, so finally I spray painted his tail red while he was caged so I could identify him. Yup, two days later, there was "Sammy the Psycho Squirrel" happily running along my fence. He'd only been relocated three miles!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah! Definitely dye the groundhog so you know if it's him who came back or if it's another one moving into his territory.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have bats in my house and they would have to relocated over 125 miles or they would come back.
I don't think the little fat ground hog could come that far, but I would take him at least 15 miles away.
I'm glad they found out what is wrong with Finn and hope he is doing better.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ben had a serious "Caddy Shack" obsession with groundhogs on Husson's campus...

No, I did not know the wingnut-kid was chasing groundhogs around campus and catching them bare-handed....When does the good Lord install brains into boys?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I had no idea Finn was having troubles. It's kinda nice being late in the conversation... I got to know the outcome on the same day with only 5 minutes of worrying in between. 

I'm so glad Finn was diagnosed so quickly, and I'm hoping for as quick a recovery for him. I'm much like you, I love the cute little critters too... hope he likes his new home.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> When does the good Lord install brains into boys?


Are you saying at some point He will install MINE?? 
PRAISE THE LORD!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so glad you found the problem and its an easy fix! What great news!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn is feeling much better today, for the first time. 

I am an absurd figure right now, because there is a FINALLY fat critter, the frat boy of rodents, in the Have A Heart Trap and I'm somewhat afraid to pick it up to transport it ten miles away. Do people seiously just hoist it into their cars and then let it out in the woods? What if it bites ME?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Finn is feeling much better today, for the first time.
> 
> I am an absurd figure right now, because there is a FINALLY fat critter, the frat boy of rodents, in the Have A Heart Trap and I'm somewhat afraid to pick it up to transport it ten miles away. Do people seiously just hoist it into their cars and then let it out in the woods? What if it bites ME?


 
Drive over to Mary's and let Ben take care of it for you. 

I would recommend wearing a heavy duty work glove when handling the crated critter. He is probably as leary of you as you are of him and he should scamper in the opposite direction when you let him out.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, yes, just pick it up by that handle. He can't get to you, I promise. However, when you go to release him, get out of the way fairly quickly just in case. You may actually have to tap the back of the cage with your foot to get him to move along. Put newspapers in the trunk of your car before you put Fat Boy in there; they tend to urinate/defecate from fear. Good luck!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was just going to post a warning about the propensity to mess up the car!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cover the whole trap with a blanket then pick it up....FatBoy will stay a bit more calm...
Definately line the trunk of your car with a tarp of some sort 

The idea of a victory over one of the varmints would make my Ben GIDDY!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Finn is feeling much better today, for the first time.
> 
> I am an absurd figure right now, because there is a FINALLY fat critter, the frat boy of rodents, in the Have A Heart Trap and I'm somewhat afraid to pick it up to transport it ten miles away. Do people seiously just hoist it into their cars and then let it out in the woods? What if it bites ME?


The frat boy of rodents......hahahahah


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The problem is not WHEN the good Lord installs brains into boys, it's WHERE in the boys he installs them.....:




LibertyME said:


> Ben had a serious "Caddy Shack" obsession with groundhogs on Husson's campus...
> 
> No, I did not know the wingnut-kid was chasing groundhogs around campus and catching them bare-handed....When does the good Lord install brains into boys?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> The problem is not WHEN the good Lord installs brains into boys, it's WHERE in the boys he installs them.....:


:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Ben had a serious "Caddy Shack" obsession with groundhogs on Husson's campus...
> 
> No, I did not know the wingnut-kid was chasing groundhogs around campus and catching them bare-handed....When does the good Lord install brains into boys?



Wait!!! Is Ben your human son?????? That is SO funny if so and very college boy! Tippykayak and I had a funny, crazy summer camper once, Will, who chased a porcupine all around the soccer field and then threw his favorite T shirt on it. He ended up putting the shirt on the fireplace's mantle bc it has a bazillion quills in it.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wait!!! Is Ben your human son?????? That is SO funny if so and very college boy! Tippykayak and I had a funny, crazy summer camper once, Will, who chased a porcupine all around the soccer field and then threw his favorite T shirt on it. He ended up putting the shirt on the fireplace's mantle bc it has a bazillion quills in it.


Yes is is my human son :uhoh: I'm glad there is a name for this stage! "the college boy stage"
Ben is forever catching critters. Like your Will, would be catching a porcupine if the opportunity presented itself....:doh: 
He and his brother are celebrating their birthdays skydiving and white water rafting at the end of the month....they will have a great time....I just cant think about how much fun or I will sit in a corner wringing my hands all weekend! LOLOLOL

Have you dispersed with the buggar?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ha! I went skydiving in Albany NY to get a gym credit so I could graduate from college. It was the only way to get a full one in one day. My dad said if I did not graduate bc of the physical education requirement Colgate has for everyone, that he would personally kill me. He said skydiving gave me a fifty-fifty chance of surviving but not graduating was a definite doomdday, lol.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Ha! I went skydiving in Albany NY to get a gym credit so I could graduate from college. It was the only way to get a full one in one day. My dad said if I did not graduate bc of the physical education requirement Colgate has for everyone, that he would personally kill me. He said skydiving gave me a fifty-fifty chance of surviving but not graduating was a definite doomdday, lol.


I love your Dad's logic..... 

Skydiving is on both boy's bucket list....
We couldn't resist making this one happen for them....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> The problem is not WHEN the good Lord installs brains into boys, it's WHERE in the boys he installs them.....:


 
:--dumbfounded:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

After a long ordeal of "rehoming" the Fat Guy in the Have -A -Heart trap, another one was just hanging out in the yard today! I realize there's no possible way you can see the critter in the middlle of the this picture well enough to ID it, but it is either the same one back or it is a second one. It is about 2X as big as Delilah the kitty, and I wouldnt mind it turning my lawn into Caddyshcak if it didnt bite.
I need to hire LibertyME's son . . .









This is the first day Finn can really walk well. Where did he go immediately? Yup.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME , how did the skydiving escapade go?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so glad he is doing so well. Hope he never catchesup wth that citter again.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is the first day Finn can really walk well. Where did he go immediately? Yup.


Ha! He wants revenge.

Maybe you had a pair and you need to do the hav-a-heart adventure all over again?

Dye him this time!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, set that trap up again and when you catch Fat Boy 2, spray paint him. Seriously. He may have relatives skulking around, and they'll need capturing and identifying, too As for Finn, he and my Finn would make a charming pair in their attempted suicides by rodent!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's what I made Finn do at the lake when we saw a skunk!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Finn...don't move!
LOL, why weren't you up on that table with him???:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

moverking said:


> Finn...don't move!
> LOL, why weren't you up on that table with him???:


I was too busy holding Tango's collar with both hands, lol.

Maine has too much wildlife! This didnt happen so much in New Haven.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very glad to hear that Finn is on the mend....love him on the table in time-out!

the boys have not gone skydiving yet...we are all getting together today...last I heard it was set for August 1st....I will find out if the date has changed...


----------

